# Skeeter Pee and Primaries



## troutstix (Apr 10, 2011)

I made two batches of skeeter pee in one of my primaries (one lemon/lime, the other lemon), and I was going to put a Red Mountain Cab in next. When I opened the primary, wow the smell of lemon/ lemon-lime was powerful. I have since washed it out three times w/oxi clean, and it still smells strong. This is my only primary that is not in use, does anyone think that I may transfer some of the lemon to the cab? Does everyone use any primary that they have available? Or do you have a specific Skeeter Pee Primary? Thanks in advance.
mike


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 10, 2011)

It most likely will transfer to your cab. I wonder if you were to wash it with baking soda and rinse real well if it would take that out.

I did a jalapeno wine last year and the bucket is now being used in the garden. Just a thought.


----------



## Griff (Apr 10, 2011)

I would dump in a box of baking soda & then fill it up with water & let it soak for 24 hours or so & see if that would take the lemon smell out.


----------

